# ränder abdunkeln



## nickel|cs-n (28. April 2002)

Hallo ich habe da wiedermal ein Problem  also ich mache eine Webseite und da haben einige flächen nur eine farbe und das sieht etwas billig aus  und dahher will ich die ränder dieser flächen etwas abdunkeln wie geht das ? (P.S. ich habe die englische Version von Photoshop also bitte erklären wie es bei der englischen ist)

schonmal thx in vorraus


----------



## Maniacy (28. April 2002)

*hä?*

öööhm... ich hab den perfekten Tip für dich: 
F1 drücken!

ne mal im Ernst.. äähm.. ich hab nicht so wirklich verstanden, worums bei dir geht...
ich versteh nur irgendwelche Ränder, und Farben und billig...

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## nickel|cs-n (28. April 2002)

guckt mal auf cs-now.de wo stats steht dieses weiße teil wird doch von oben nach unten dunkler und das meine ich


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. April 2002)

wieso hat man ne englische Version ????? *sfg*

Also, das mit dem "Effekt" gefüllte Kontur und ein Schlagschatten würde ich sagen.

Evtl. auch Verlauf, scheint aber weniger so..


----------



## Maniacy (28. April 2002)

aaah, du willst also einen Farbverlauf?
na dann -> F1 drücken und nach Verlaufswerkzeug suchen!
Da steht alles genauestens erklärt.

MfG
Maniacy

//edit 
argh du hast ja die Englische Version...
ööhm.... was Verlaufswerkzeug auf Englisch heisst weiss ich leider auch nicht... Gradient Tool glaub ich...

Drück einfach mal die Taste "G" auf deiner tastatur.. dann kannst du Verläufe erstellen.
//edit end


----------



## nickel|cs-n (28. April 2002)

weil ich mir dat bei kazaa gezogen habe und das war nunmal die englishe  ich muss jetzt nurnoch wissen wie man das bei der englishen macht


----------



## Maniacy (28. April 2002)

Also es ist ja schon nicht besonders helle, bei Kazaa Programme zu ziehen. Aber dann auch noch ne Englische...
Und das dann auch noch ins Forum zu posten....

Tschüssi....

Maniacy

*grummel*


----------



## shiver (28. April 2002)

biiiiiiiiiiiing!

so viele mögliche antworten, und du wählst die falsche.. trotzdem gratulation zu deinem gewinn.. eine saftige verwarnung, behalt lieber für dich dass du warez (SUCK) benützt... sorry, aber so sind die regeln... closed.


----------

